# "Typical White person"



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2008)

is how Barrack Obama described his grandmother on a Philly radio show yesterday while ensuring the issue remained on his race versus politics.

If a white person described a black person as a "typical black person" in the MSM the echo if their words would still be ringing as the first drove of knuckleheads began wailing "racist" in chorus.


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 21, 2008)

So, what did he mean?

The reason I ask is that "typical" is indicative of the use of a stereotype.  Stereotypes can be positive or negative.  So, removed from context I need to ask, what did he mean?


----------



## jreeves (Mar 21, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> So, what did he mean?
> 
> The reason I ask is that "typical" is indicative of the use of a stereotype.  Stereotypes can be positive or negative.  So, removed from context I need to ask, what did he mean?



Lmao.....I can fool "all" crackers into beliving I don't hate them.....LOL


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> So, what did he mean?
> 
> The reason I ask is that "typical" is indicative of the use of a stereotype.  Stereotypes can be positive or negative.  So, removed from context I need to ask, what did he mean?



What does it matter?  If, as I suggested, a white person said the same thing about a (insert your favorite ethnicity here) person, would the same people who are willing to overlook Obama doing it ask that question? 

No.  The accusations would begin, any intelligent discussion would end.  

I personally am not offended by the remark.  I could care less.  My sense of fair play is offended that he was allowed to make such a remark without the same crowd of usual suspects condemning him for it.

There's NO missing the glaringly obvious double standard.


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 21, 2008)

No really, I'm serious.  I missed it, I have to admit I'm trying to avoid the Obama-Clinton shitfest.  What was the context?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 21, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> No really, I'm serious.  I missed it, I have to admit I'm trying to avoid the Obama-Clinton shitfest.  What was the context?





    The point I was making was not that grandmother harbors any racial animosity. She doesnt.

    But she is a typical white person, who, if she sees somebody on the street that she doesnt know, you know, theres a reaction thats been bred in our experiences that dont go away and that sometimes come out in the wrong way, and thats just the nature of race in our society.

    We have to break through it, and what makes me optimistic is you see each generation feeling a little less like that, and thats powerful stuff.


----------



## CSM (Mar 21, 2008)

Ravir said:


> ...    But she is a typical white person, who, if she sees somebody on the street that she doesnt know, you know, theres a reaction thats been bred in our experiences that dont go away and that sometimes come out in the wrong way, and thats just the nature of race in our society.
> 
> We have to break through it, and what makes me optimistic is you see each generation feeling a little less like that, and thats powerful stuff.



Yeah, that philosophy works right up until good old grandma decides to let her guard down, walk across the street to shake hands and then....

There is a reason Grandma feels like she feels and it goes a lot deeper than "I think I'll hate black folks today" or whatever ethnic/economic/religious group is the one to hate these days


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 21, 2008)

Ravir said:


> The point I was making was not that grandmother harbors any racial animosity. She doesnt.
> 
> But she is a typical white person, who, if she sees somebody on the street that she doesnt know, you know, theres a reaction thats been bred in our experiences that dont go away and that sometimes come out in the wrong way, and thats just the nature of race in our society.
> 
> We have to break through it, and what makes me optimistic is you see each generation feeling a little less like that, and thats powerful stuff.



Ah, that's the context?


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 21, 2008)

CSM said:


> Yeah, that philosophy works right up until good old grandma decides to let her guard down, walk across the street to shake hands and then....
> 
> There is a reason Grandma feels like she feels and it goes a lot deeper than "I think I'll hate black folks today" or whatever ethnic/economic/religious group is the one to hate these days



But that's not what Obama was getting at.  You're free to extend the point but not to misrepresent the context of his remark.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 21, 2008)

He's starting to make more and more of these slips of the tongue. Yeah, if that was a white person that had said that he/she's career would be over. Different standards. Politically correct racism for some.


----------



## CSM (Mar 21, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> But that's not what Obama was getting at.  You're free to extend the point but not to misrepresent the context of his remark.



My comment was in no way an attempt to misrepresent the context of his remark. That's why there are no little quote thingies or even backhanded references to his remark.

My point is that people react to other people based on their experiences.  I am willing to bet that if you have been mugged once by a white guy with a beard in a trench coat you are going to be awfully leary of an approaching white guy with a beard wearing a long trench coat.


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 21, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> No really, I'm serious.  I missed it, I have to admit I'm trying to avoid the Obama-Clinton shitfest.  What was the context?



He was asked about her having been afraid of black people in the past and having been accused of racial or ethnic stereotypes (or words to that effect) and replied that when she saw someone on the street that she did not know there is a reaction that has been bred in and that reaction sometimes comes out the wrong way or words to that effect.

There are 3 issues here.

First, is there such a thing as a typical white person?

Second, the point that he appears to be making is that such a typical white person has in-bred negative feelings about black people.

Thirdly, to gunny's point, if a white person said that black people typically viewed all whites negatively it would be a huge deal.

On point 3, it appears that what Obama said is a pretty big deal anyway, at least as far as the media are concerned, though perhaps not as big a deal as if McCain had said it

On point 2, to a degree, I think Obama is partly right.  I have a number of black friends.  The fact that I consider them as friends should indicate that I do not view them in a negative light, far from it in fact.  But the point Obama is making is about how white people view black people who are strangers to them.  And that's a lot less easy and less comfortable for me to answer.  Are the views of white people shaped by things like inherited bias?  Do white people tend to latch onto the more extreme views voiced by some members of the black community (Sharpton et al) and graft them onto the black community in a more general sense because doing so suits the perspective they have about black feeling towards whites?  Do white people latch onto media coverage about black criminal behaviour and store it up, ready to bring into an argument as "yet another exapmle of" whatever?  To my way of thinking, some of us do.  On the other hand, and this is where I disagree with Obama, "some of us" isn't "typical".

On the first point, is there such a thing as a typical white person?  Of course there is.  The typical white person I would say graduated high school, has a job, pays taxes and respects the law, amongst other things.  That data must be relatively easy to come by.  Information about whether white people "typically" have a degree of in bred bias about black people would be harder to get at reliably.  

So why did Obama say what he did?  Some will say he is addressing a truth that is largely ignored but ought to be brought into the open.  Others will think it is because black people are more naturally distrustful of whites than whites are of blacks.  And there will be many other perspectives as well.

There's no right or wrong to this.  There is only opinion, and everyone's opinions are, to a greater or lesser extent, shaped by their experiences.


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 21, 2008)

CSM said:


> My comment was in no way an attempt to misrepresent the context of his remark. That's why there are no little quote thingies or even backhanded references to his remark.
> 
> My point is that people react to other people based on their experiences.  I am willing to bet that if you have been mugged once by a white guy with a beard in a trench coat you are going to be awfully leary of an approaching white guy with a beard wearing a long trench coat.



That's a fair point.  I would.  I would also probably generalise that learned response to other individuals with comparable characteristics and behavioiurs but that's another issue.  But that's learning from a personal experience.  When we stereotype we're usually doing it not from a personal experience but from some form of social learning.


----------



## CSM (Mar 21, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> That's a fair point.  I would.  I would also probably generalise that learned response to other individuals with comparable characteristics and behavioiurs but that's another issue.  But that's learning from a personal experience.  When we stereotype we're usually doing it not from a personal experience but from some form of social learning.



Agreed. however, I think that stereotypes are "earned" and not necessarily made up. Of course, no one wants to be stereotyped....we all want to be unique.


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks tigerbob.  I am definitely at a disadvantage here, not knowing the context but that certainly does add to it for me.

I think though, that I can say that if the remark is examined out of context that much mischief can be made of it.  Of course that suits Obama's critics and works for the bubbleheads in the media that want to grab a phrase and re-work it so that it fits their own ideological and political agenda.

WTF happened to critical thinking????


----------



## manifold (Mar 21, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> What does it matter?  If, as I suggested, a white person said the same thing about a (insert your favorite ethnicity here) person, would the same people who are willing to overlook Obama doing it ask that question?
> 
> No.  The accusations would begin, any intelligent discussion would end.
> 
> ...



Let it be known from this point forward that GunnyL does indeed believe that two wrongs make a right.


----------



## CSM (Mar 21, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Thanks tigerbob.  I am definitely at a disadvantage here, not knowing the context but that certainly does add to it for me.
> 
> I think though, that I can say that if the remark is examined out of context that much mischief can be made of it.  Of course that suits Obama's critics and works for the bubbleheads in the media that want to grab a phrase and re-work it so that it fits their own ideological and political agenda.
> 
> WTF happened to critical thinking????



Critical thinking occurs all the time on this board....criticize this, criticize that and criticize Bush.....

Oh, you meant the OTHER kind of critical thinking...


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 21, 2008)

CSM said:


> Agreed. however, I think that stereotypes are "earned" and not necessarily made up. Of course, no one wants to be stereotyped....we all want to be unique.



I definitely agree that inside any stereotype there's an element of truth. A stereotype can't be maintained and transmitted across generations unless there are instances which reinforce it.  So yes, it's not simply a lie.  And I have to say it's a normal human response.  What we have to learn (says he getting on his soapbox - sorry) is to be guided by, but not controlled by, stereotypes.


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 21, 2008)

CSM said:


> Critical thinking occurs all the time on this board....criticize this, criticize that and criticize Bush.....
> 
> Oh, you meant the OTHER kind of critical thinking...



 

Yep, the rare type!


----------



## CSM (Mar 21, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> I definitely agree that inside any stereotype there's an element of truth. A stereotype can't be maintained and transmitted across generations unless there are instances which reinforce it.  So yes, it's not simply a lie.  And I have to say it's a normal human response.  What we have to learn (says he getting on his soapbox - sorry) is to be guided by, but not controlled by, stereotypes.



Holy Crap! you must have upped your meds....three times in one day you make statements that I have to agree with ... you need to stop that.

Stereotypes have their purpose. Not all stereotypes are bad and not all are good. I do believe you are correct in that stereotypes should guide but not control our perceptions.


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 21, 2008)

Am I mellowing?

Damnit.

Whatever happened to my rebellious streak???  

Excuse me for a moment, I need to find my 1960s Dictionary of Outrageous Expressions and Ideas Guaranteed to Upset the Establishment.

Wait a minute, some mongrel stole it!

Bloody Abbie Hoffman!  Thieving Yippies nicked it


----------



## Ravi (Mar 21, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> To my way of thinking, some of us do.  On the other hand, and this is where I disagree with Obama, "some of us" isn't "typical".



And therein lies the offense. I guess white people don't like to be stereotyped any more than black people do. It could annoy people that have supported, rightly or wrongly, programs they see as leveling the playing field like affirmative action, etc.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Mar 21, 2008)

And yet it's true of "many" white or black people in our country.

They would cross the street if they saw a group of those "others" in their path.  We do see race.  

"Typical"  was a very poor choice of words.  Even if the context is true, it will be seized on and beat to death.  They don't have any real shit to attack, so let's use this.

What about McCain's confusing Shiites for Sunnis?  Where's the worry about a senile person being president?  Oh, I forgot........been there.   How about Pastor Hayden remarks about the Catholic Whore Church?  What about Rush's "Barack the Magic Negro?"

The bottom line is there are a lot of folks who are against Obama simply because he is black.



How many more of the "Blackhouse" cartoons with a group of Blacks in African attire will we see as the race progresses.  How many more Hussein remarks?

Some Americans only believe in a Whitehouse.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 21, 2008)

I must admit that I don't understand how you can refer to the woman who raised you, who diapered you, you cared for you when you were sick as a "typical white person."  It is confusing.  Maybe a "dear white person" would have been easier to grasp.

I would have to ask what a "nontypcial white person" is.  Obama, quite unintentially, is flaming the race fire he is trying to extinguish.

LEAVE IT ALONE BRO!


----------



## Annie (Mar 21, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> I must admit that I don't understand how you can refer to the woman who raised you, who diapered you, you cared for you when you were sick as a "typical white person."  It is confusing.  Maybe a "dear white person" would have been easier to grasp.
> 
> I would have to ask what a "nontypcial white person" is.  Obama, quite unintentially, is flaming the race fire he is trying to extinguish.
> 
> LEAVE IT ALONE BRO!



To think it 'unintentional' one would have to assume Obama is a fool. I don't think he is, I think he was trying to wake up the guilt and to some extent, at least through reading some of the 'crying' writing from the left, has succeeded somewhat. He's also awakened a great deal of cynicism from both the right and left.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 21, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> And yet it's true of "many" white or black people in our country.
> 
> They would cross the street if they saw a group of those "others" in their path.  We do see race.
> 
> ...



I heard Obama's speech the other day described as brave and risky and in a lot of glowing terms. I personally don't think there's anything brave or risky about a speech that was made for damage control.

If Obama wants to make a brave and risky speech he'll get up and say, guess what folks, black people can stereotype too--as I myself learned yesterday. And go on with some yada, yada, let's all learn from each other stuff. THAT would be impressive.


----------



## Gurdari (Mar 21, 2008)

A typical white person:
is exposed to a great deal of media.

A typical black person is also exposed to a great deal of media.

A typical black person is aware of racism.

A typical white person feels the effects of racism (or is aware) less due to the power/privilege/media exposure in society that reinforces certain ideas.


These are not racist comments exactly, they are comments about situations people are exposed to, not some inherent genetic proclivity.

Perhaps Mr. Obama was referring to how people react when exposed to stimuli they have been trained to react to - as opposed to classifying all white people as acting the same by virtue of their genetic code?


----------



## DeadCanDance (Mar 21, 2008)

LMFAO!

Can Bush lovers get any more desperate to try to not make this election about Iraq and the Economy?

The typical white male likes beer and football. 

The typicall female likes to shop for shoes. 

The typical african american likes soul and/or rap music. 


That ain't "racist" you idiots.


----------



## Alucard (Mar 21, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> What about McCain's confusing Shiites for Sunnis?



This is like the 15th time Gayboyusmc has thrown this out there...

The reason why no one bites on this bullshit Gayboy is because you cant compare a slip of the tongue by one of the most informed people on the  middle east with a 20 year history of active racist hatred against American whites...

Give it a rest...

You look silly....


----------



## jeffex (Mar 21, 2008)

I am a typical white person with an immigrant mentatality according to Barack Hussain Obama.  My lifes experiences have shown the good and the bad in all forms of people including myself.  I have seen good neighborhoods get the cancer of crime and decline.  White flight it was called.  Simply moving to a better address didn't make YOU a better person.  The culture or as they call it "the black culture " failed its people by valuing only material things and not intangible cultural aspects that provide success.The bitterness that was learned by Obamas pastor for HIS lifes experience is explainable but NOT that of his own grandmothers.  Racism is NOT one way MR Obama .  In my belief racism is acting on the stereotypes and prejudices one holds.  Certaintly teaching or even worse PREACHING  hatred is what our islamic enemies are doing .  Having private talks inside homes and discussing views and stereo types is wide spread black and white alike.  Acting out to proliferate hatred and resentment is what the members of the KKK were accused of.  Is it OK for blacks to say what they want publicly about whites without penalty?  Obamas keen observations in his well prepared and intended speach did more to hurt race relations than help.  I work with people of all races and backgrounds that earn the same pay as me.  They still harbor ill feelings about my whiteness and use the crutch of racism to explain away their feelings of inadequacy.  No I did not have to live the pain of racial hatred but when will the minorities move on.  I have only the precieved advantage of my whiteness  of cource unless I'm trying out for a sports team.  If you want a good civil war of 2009 lets talk about reparations.  as far as sunnis and shiites you have to live it to recognize it.  remember boznia Hertzgovina and all the different factions in that war whewww!!!  it was over before I figured it out.  but If I lived it YOU bet I'd know the difference.  not an excuse just a whole different animal IMO


----------



## Paulie (Mar 21, 2008)

The only relevant question is:  What are "typical" specifics about white people, and can enough white people even be typecast within these specifics to consider them to the point of being "typical" to an entire race?


----------



## manifold (Mar 21, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> The only relevant question is:  What are "typical" specifics about white people, and can enough white people even be typecast within these specifics to consider them to the point of being "typical" to an entire race?




We like mayonaise?


----------



## Paulie (Mar 21, 2008)

manifold said:


> We like mayonaise?



Nah.  I'm white, and I hate it.


----------



## manifold (Mar 21, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Nah.  I'm white, and I hate it.




Yeah so?  I'm white, and I can dance.

There are always exceptions.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 21, 2008)

manifold said:


> Yeah so?  I'm white, and I can dance.
> 
> There are always exceptions.



Link?


----------



## Paulie (Mar 21, 2008)

manifold said:


> Yeah so?  I'm white, and I can dance.
> 
> There are always exceptions.



You're proving my point.

You can't lump an entire race into anything specific enough to warrant using the word "typical".

I don't normally get involved in arguing race very much, but I'm also a little pissed about Obama getting away with an obvious double-standard here.

Gunny's right.  If a white person said the opposite, the gates of hell would open, the NAACP would be lobbying for the person's job removal, they'd be smeered like hot dog shit in the media for weeks.


----------



## Annie (Mar 21, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> The only relevant question is:  What are "typical" specifics about white people, and can enough white people even be typecast within these specifics to consider them to the point of being "typical" to an entire race?



Ask and ye shall receive.   

http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.wordpress.com/



> #84 T-Shirts
> 
> March 7, 2008 by clander
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulie (Mar 21, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.wordpress.com/



Yeah I read some of that yesterday.  I laughed at it just as much as the black one.

While some were spot on, others were pretty stupid.


----------



## Annie (Mar 21, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Yeah I read some of that yesterday.  I laughed at it just as much as the black one.
> 
> While some were spot on, others were pretty stupid.



I could be wrong, but seems to me to be mostly satire.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 21, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> I could be wrong, but seems to me to be mostly satire.



Well, some of the points made were pretty good, but it isn't fair to categorize any of them as being "typical" of white people.

Which for me, begs the question, what is Obama's idea of a "typical white person"?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 21, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Thanks tigerbob.  I am definitely at a disadvantage here, not knowing the context but that certainly does add to it for me.
> 
> I think though, that I can say that if the remark is examined out of context that much mischief can be made of it.  Of course that suits Obama's critics and works for the bubbleheads in the media that want to grab a phrase and re-work it so that it fits their own ideological and political agenda.
> 
> WTF happened to critical thinking????



Ask that when you examine why if a white man said that phrase and reason for that phrase about blacks they would be crucified, fired and accussed of racism as fast as the words were said.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2008)

I have to give a +1 to chris wallace.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/03/21/mayhem-at-fox-news-ancho_n_92743.html


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 21, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> I must admit that I don't understand how you can refer to the woman who raised you, who diapered you, you cared for you when you were sick as a "typical white person."  It is confusing.  Maybe a "dear white person" would have been easier to grasp.
> 
> I would have to ask what a "nontypcial white person" is.  Obama, quite unintentially, is flaming the race fire he is trying to extinguish.
> 
> LEAVE IT ALONE BRO!



Unintentional my ass. He is USING it to try and get elected. He knows he gets votes from white guilty.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 21, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Unintentional my ass. He is USING it to try and get elected. He knows he gets votes from white guilty.



Really???

And you know this how?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 21, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Really???
> 
> And you know this how?



Because I am over the age of Puberty , have an IQ higher then 40 and have been a US Citizen voter since 1976.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2008)

weak.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2008)

manifold said:


> Let it be known from this point forward that GunnyL does indeed believe that two wrongs make a right.



That's about an ignorant conclusion to come to considering nothing I stated bears it out.

Perhaps we should let it be known from this point forward that you think it's just fine and dandy to talk out both sides of your mouth as it suits your agenda?

The simple fact of the matter that appears to be a bit beyond your steeltrap mind is that if one believes it is wrong for one to do it, then one should aslo believe it is wrong for EVERYONE.  Right?  As in, having the same standard?


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> And yet it's true of "many" white or black people in our country.
> 
> They would cross the street if they saw a group of those "others" in their path.  We do see race.
> 
> ...



Right.  Obama ACTUALLY said it.  That would make it more real than 90% of the bullshit you post about Bush.

Being for or against Obama is irrelevant.  Why aren't you holding him to the same PC standard Trent Lott got held to?  Y'all made such a big deal the GOP caved and forced him to resign his leadership position.

Your guy does it and not a whimper.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2008)

Gurdari said:


> A typical white person:
> is exposed to a great deal of media.
> 
> A typical black person is also exposed to a great deal of media.
> ...



What bullshit.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2008)

DeadCanDance said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> Can Bush lovers get any more desperate to try to not make this election about Iraq and the Economy?
> 
> ...



You can't even address the topic ... as usual ... yet you have the nerve to call anyone an idiot?  

Troll.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you taken a look at the fox news link I posted above, Gunny?


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Have you taken a look at the fox news link I posted above, Gunny?



Nope.  I don't look at Fox News but about once every 6 months.  Just one of those stereotypes I guess I don't really fit into.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Have you taken a look at the fox news link I posted above, Gunny?



That's not a Fox News link.  It's a link to the Retard from Hell's site.  I read it.  Now look at my responses above.  This isn't about Obama specifically to me, and I could care less about bashing him.  It's about he double standard the PC displays on the issue.

The context doesn't matter.  Did it matter when Lott said what he said; which, was nothing?  No it didn't.  He was hounded out of his position.  What happened on this very board when it was found out some racist contributed to Ron Paul's campaign?  Did context matter?  Nope.  Not a bit.  Paultics got jumped on like a bad habit.

Obama says something that had a white person said it their career would have been ended at that very second, and everybody's apologizing for him and explaining context.

Guess it's nice to be him, huh?


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 21, 2008)

I want to jump in here and object to the stereotyping of people "crossing the street" if they see a group or people of another race.

This is like an urban legend. Go to LA, go to Seattle, go to France and go to my little podunk town and you will not see it happening.

It's just a trite, untrue and divisive myth that people like to trot out when they want to reinforce the idea that most whites are racists and afraid of people with different colored skin.

I have no problem walking right through a group of Indians, getting into an elevator with a bunch of black guys, or saying "excuse me" to Hispanics hanging out in front of DariMart, and I haven't seen any evidence that the majority (or really, anyone else) has a problem with it, either.

And, as long as we're on the subject, I don't cross the street when I see a bunch of punky skateboarders acting tough, either. I think they may be more scary to old white folks than the others.

It's just more divisive and essentially untrue crap that the left likes to spout.

But let's not confuse crossing the street because somebody is a different color with the very understandable act of crossing the street because a group of obnoxious jerks look and act like gang members. Which has nothing to do with color and everything to do with behavior and representing. It's reasonable to cross the street when you see a bunch of tattooed, regimental guys with colors flying, and it's not a sign of racism.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Mar 21, 2008)

> Right. Obama ACTUALLY said it. That would make it more real than 90% of the bullshit you post about Bush.



what Bullshit, Gunny?


----------



## rayboyusmc (Mar 21, 2008)

> It's just a trite, untrue and divisive myth that people like to trot out when they want to reinforce the idea that most whites are racists and afraid of people with different colored skin.



And what is your statement, Ali.  I don't remember saying or reading here that "most" whites are racist.  I believe I have stated that racism exists on both sides.  But without power, racism is only an attitude, with power, racism can become a policy.

Are  you are saying that racism is not a factor in this country?


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm saying the "crossing the road" scenario is a weak, stupid, and untrue scenario meant to perpetuate the race card.

Which I think is what I said. Generally, what I mean is exactly what I say.


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 21, 2008)

[unselfconscious and openly honest] Midcan, 'And what about your mom?'

My mom is a typical white person, you know, proud of her Austrian heritage, first generation American, a daily churchgoer, she'd give you the shirt off her back if you needed it. Raised us with positive values of giving back something, of working hard.  

And yours, may I ask?

.....


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 21, 2008)

If someone asked me about my mom, it would never cross my mind to say, "she's a typical white mom."

There is no such thing, just as there's no such thing as a typical black mom.

You're a mom or you're not a mom.


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 21, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> If someone asked me about my mom, it would never cross my mind to say, "she's a typical white mom."



Are you Black? There is a divide in this country as members of this board demonstrate daily. Again this is just a distraction from key issues, would you look at Bush's inane ramblings this closely?


----------



## eots (Mar 21, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Nope.  I don't look at Fox News but about once every 6 months.  Just one of those stereotypes I guess I don't really fit into.



you dont really need to watch fox...to be a fox news type


----------



## DeadCanDance (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL

Fox News Anchor Chris Wallace bashes his own network for excessive "Obama bashing", and for disingenously clipping the video off right after the words "typical white person", without showing the rest of the video in which obama goes on to explain in detail about what he meant by that remark.  


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MiIK8jh3ZCE&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MiIK8jh3ZCE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## DeadCanDance (Mar 21, 2008)

with Fox News anchor Chris Wallace weighing in with a measured, and common sense response to the cynical and disingenous Fox News bashing of Obama, and the deliberate clipping of the video right after the words "typical white person", we can dismiss this nonsense as another episode of Bush lovers desperately trying to find anything to avoid talking about the economy and the war that they cheerled us into.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 21, 2008)

DCD, just to stray off topic here, I want to comment on your Iraq War costs widget.  While I agree with you about Iraq, it's not very fair to have a widget up there with 2 Republican elephants in it, mocking the costs of a war that your party has had no qualms about funding when it came down to either taking action and cutting it off, or giving in to Bush's "anti-troop" rhetoric and raiding the purse.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2008)

eots said:


> you dont really need to watch fox...to be a fox news type



You don't need to wear a tinfoil helmet to be a tinfoil helmet type either. 

Contrary to what you and others who have lost complete contact with any perspective or objectivity, I don't really fit into any stereotype on this board.

And I don't accept a single news source as concrete evidence of anything.  Any of the media outlets I watch, I keep in context with where they are coming from.

If you haven't noticed, the articles and links I post are almost exclusively to what are considered liberal media outlets.  Just to steal the veiled accusation in your post away.  Do try and keep up.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2008)

DeadCanDance said:


> LOL
> 
> Fox News Anchor Chris Wallace bashes his own network for excessive "Obama bashing", and for disingenously clipping the video off right after the words "typical white person", without showing the rest of the video in which obama goes on to explain in detail about what he meant by that remark.
> 
> ...



*yawn*  

What he meant should be as irrelevant to you as what Trent Lott meant.  

Hypocrite.


----------



## trobinett (Mar 21, 2008)

DeadCanDance said:


> LOL
> 
> Fox News Anchor Chris Wallace bashes his own network for excessive "Obama bashing", and for disingenously clipping the video off right after the words "typical white person", without showing the rest of the video in which obama goes on to explain in detail about what he meant by that remark.
> 
> ...



Yea, and THAT was a real smart career move on his part...

Of course, you DO realize, that little give, and take, will fill hours of broadcast time, you DO realize that, right?


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 21, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Unintentional my ass. He is USING it to try and get elected. He knows he gets votes from white guilty.



If I do vote for Obama, guilt with have nothing to do with it.  I have no reason to be guilty about anything in this race.  

I still have a feeling that the Democratic train has left the station and won't be stopped until November.  If October comes and they figure they are on the wrong track it will be too late.  So be it...


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 21, 2008)

My opinion of Chris Wallace just went up...or was this a well orchestrated attempt by FOX news to appear unbiased.

In any case, once the calls from the WH come in I hope that CNN has a spot for him.


----------



## jreeves (Mar 21, 2008)

DeadCanDance said:


> with Fox News anchor Chris Wallace weighing in with a measured, and common sense response to the cynical and disingenous Fox News bashing of Obama, and the deliberate clipping of the video right after the words "typical white person", we can dismiss this nonsense as another episode of Bush lovers desperately trying to find anything to avoid talking about the economy and the war that they cheerled us into.



You really are seriously delusional, do not pass go, do not collect 200 dollars but do collect some psychological help ASAP. You try to slip lies past everyone by saying the war has cost 3 trillion dollars when shown to be a liar. You shut up and move to another thread. All the while, Obama sits in the shadow of his own racists comments and that of his American hating racist pastor.


----------



## DeadCanDance (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL - More Fox News Anchors Get Pissed at their Network's phony Bashing of Obama over the "typical white person" comment



*Mayhem at Fox News

Fox Newsman Brian Kilmeade Walks Off Set in Disgust; then Fox News Anchor Wallace Rails Network For "Obama-Bashing"*

_Fox News' very own anchors are speaking out &#8212; and walking off &#8212; over what they perceive to be "Obama-bashing" on their network._

This morning on "Fox and Friends," Brian Kilmeade walked off the set after a dispute with his co-hosts Gretchen Carlson (she who celebrates deadly floods) and Steve Doocy over Obama's comment that his grandmother is a "typical white person." Kilmeade argued that the remark needed to be taken in context and eventually got so fed up with his co-hosts that he walked off set.

Later, "Fox News Sunday" host Chris Wallace came on the show and railed against "Fox and Friends" for what he called "Obama-bashing."

Watch both clips below 

*Brian Kilmeade walks off set over Obama dispute:*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XLa6OoM5XHk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XLa6OoM5XHk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiIK8jh3ZCE&eurl=http://dailykos.com/


----------



## jreeves (Mar 22, 2008)

DeadCanDance said:


> LOL - More Fox News Anchors Get Pissed at their Network's phony Bashing of Obama over the "typical white person" comment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Fox's news coverage doesn't change you are a 'LIAR'!


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 22, 2008)

Rupert Murdoch needs to call and get his people back in line.  Otherwise, bush and DICK may have to pull the plug on their own news network.


----------



## William Joyce (Mar 22, 2008)

I love this shit about how Obama ripping his white grandmother "needs to be taken in context" or Rev. Jeremiah Wright's saying "God damn America" "needs to be taken in context."

Such courtesies are NEVER afforded whites.

NEVER.

Nobody will ever say, "You really need to take the talk at Oral Roberts in context."

Nobody will ever say, "You need to take the comment that the Nazis weren't all bad in context."

Nobody will ever say, "You need to take what Trent Lott said in context."

Never.  Never.  Never.

So if pointing this out counts as Obama-bashing, bash away.


----------



## Annie (Mar 22, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> Rupert Murdoch needs to call and get his people back in line.  Otherwise, bush and DICK may have to pull the plug on their own news network.



Hey, that Murdock and FOX need to be taken 'in context.'


----------



## Paulie (Mar 22, 2008)

William Joyce said:


> I love this shit about how Obama ripping his white grandmother "needs to be taken in context" or Rev. Jeremiah Wright's saying "God damn America" "needs to be taken in context."
> 
> Such courtesies are NEVER afforded whites.
> 
> ...



It's a double-standard and _EVERYONE KNOWS IT_.  The difference lies in who has the balls to _ADMIT_ it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 22, 2008)

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=QOdlnzkeoyQ[/ame]

The part I think I like the best is that he is quoting a white man about the chickens coming home to roost.

Why is no one attacking the white man he quoted?


----------



## jreeves (Mar 22, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=QOdlnzkeoyQ
> 
> The part I think I like the best is that he is quoting a white man about the chickens coming home to roost.
> 
> Why is no one attacking the white man he quoted?



I guess we should all except the fact that Obama see every white face as alienating and menacing too right?
Or that some bosses of black people are just too white....LOL

He's a racist and his pastor is a racist. Tell me how Farhakan was taken out of context when he said that white people should be crushed under their feet like cockroaches?


----------



## cbi0090 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been listening and reading about Obama ever since he came to light, as so many was so enthralled with him, and I have to say I've become very disappointed lately.  I'm not a Democrat nor a Republican.  I prefer to judge a person individually first.  At first, I was impressed by Obama even though he has a couple of crackpot ideas, but lately I think a part of him is being exposed that, frankly, is sad.  I don't know where everyone here was during the Civil rights movement, the shooting of the Kennedy's, etc. but I was right there watching it all observing and agreeing with the sweeping changes that were occurring and hoping for a day when race became an issue of no concern.  It's upsetting to me to hear people still talking like nothing has changed.  I know for a fact, it has.  Dramatically!  But there are those who refuse to see it, give any credit to others who actively supported change, and refuse to give others continued hope toward a better future.  These people feed off the hate.  They support themselves through it and prop themselves up on it.  I would not have suspected Obama to be one of them but I'm having some real doubts as to how much he leans on that crutch.  It's disturbing to think that anyone of his generation would think that they have to but between what both he and his wife has said lately, it seems apparent there is more than what is comfortable.


----------



## Annie (Mar 22, 2008)

cbi0090 said:


> I've been listening and reading about Obama ever since he came to light, as so many was so enthralled with him, and I have to say I've become very disappointed lately.  I'm not a Democrat nor a Republican.  I prefer to judge a person individually first.  At first, I was impressed by Obama even though he has a couple of crackpot ideas, but lately I think a part of him is being exposed that, frankly, is sad.  I don't know where everyone here was during the Civil rights movement, the shooting of the Kennedy's, etc. but I was right there watching it all observing and agreeing with the sweeping changes that were occurring and hoping for a day when race became an issue of no concern.  It's upsetting to me to hear people still talking like nothing has changed.  I know for a fact, it has.  Dramatically!  But there are those who refuse to see it, give any credit to others who actively supported change, and refuse to give others continued hope toward a better future.  These people feed off the hate.  They support themselves through it and prop themselves up on it.  I would not have suspected Obama to be one of them but I'm having some real doubts as to how much he leans on that crutch.  It's disturbing to think that anyone of his generation would think that they have to but between what both he and his wife has said lately, it seems apparent there is more than what is comfortable.



I'm assuming you mean something like this? 

http://pajamasmedia.com/2008/03/barack_i_didnt_do_it_for_this.php



> by Roger L. Simon
> 
> Barack, I didnt do it for this.
> 
> ...


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 22, 2008)

There is a wonderful Seinfeld episode in which they take the idea that so long as you are of something you can then criticize that same something, because after all you couldn't be prejudiced, because then you would be prejudiced against yourself. When I read nonsense such as most of the posts above about how Obama is now tainted by being associated with someone I wonder at the mentality that can go through their own heads, and through all their friends' verbal thoughts and arrive at the conclusion that I/we have never thought any of these bad thoughts nor do any of my friends think any of these bad thoughts because if they did I wouldn't have anything to do with them. 

"And he set me free to forgive stupidity, and he set me free to praise God in spite of an oppressive government. Our government has been oppressing folk since we stole this country from the Comanche. But I'm going to praise Him in spite of the government. Our country has been oppressing folks since it defined African men as three-fifths of a person. But I'm gonna praise Him in spite of our government. Our country has been oppressing folk since the Dred Scott decision in the 1850s and Plessy versus Ferguson at the end of last century. But I'm gonna praise him in spite of this government." Jeremiah Wright


----------



## Gunny (Mar 22, 2008)

midcan5 said:


> There is a wonderful Seinfeld episode in which they take the idea that so long as you are of something you can then criticize that same something, because after all you couldn't be prejudiced, because then you would be prejudiced against yourself. When I read nonsense such as most of the posts above about how Obama is now tainted by being associated with someone I wonder at the mentality that can go through their own heads, and through all their friends' verbal thoughts and arrive at the conclusion that I/we have never thought any of these bad thoughts nor do any of my friends think any of these bad thoughts because if they did I wouldn't have anything to do with them.
> 
> "And he set me free to forgive stupidity, and he set me free to praise God in spite of an oppressive government. Our government has been oppressing folk since we stole this country from the Comanche. But I'm going to praise Him in spite of the government. Our country has been oppressing folks since it defined African men as three-fifths of a person. But I'm gonna praise Him in spite of our government. Our country has been oppressing folk since the Dred Scott decision in the 1850s and Plessy versus Ferguson at the end of last century. But I'm gonna praise him in spite of this government." Jeremiah Wright



It isn't "associated with" for one thing.  Obama has stated he considers Wright a friend, and mentor, among other things.  He also has attended Wright's church for 20+ years.  

You don't attend a church for 20+ years and not agree in principle to it's view on politics, as expressed by the pastor.  That goes a little deeper than "associated with."

There is no reason to NOT question it.  He's only running for President.  Y'all sure hopped on the bandwagon about Romney being a Mormon and Huckabee and evangelical Christian quick enough.

I'm not asking you to apply any but the same standard to Obama you do when you start digging into GOP candidates and/or their religious beliefs.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 22, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> It isn't "associated with" for one thing.  Obama has stated he considers Wright a friend, and mentor, among other things.  He also has attended Wright's church for 20+ years.
> 
> You don't attend a church for 20+ years and not agree in principle to it's view on politics, as expressed by the pastor.  That goes a little deeper than "associated with."
> 
> ...



That is DIFFERENT.


----------



## trobinett (Mar 22, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> So, what did he mean?
> 
> The reason I ask is that "typical" is indicative of the use of a stereotype.  Stereotypes can be positive or negative.  So, removed from context I need to ask, what did he mean?



I think he meant exactly what he said, what do YOU think he meant?

TYPICAL WHITE PERSON, its NOT difficult Diuretic, give it a try, just leave out the liberal spin.

There you go now...................


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 22, 2008)

That writer you quote is a conservative Kathie. He changed 180 on 911.


Now the white man The Rev was quoting in his speech? Well he is a diplomat 32 years experience in middle east affairs and he TRIED to tell the American people not to let Bush take us to war with Iraq.


Everything he warned about came true.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward...plan_to_invade_Iraq_and_of_Middle_East_policy


----------



## trobinett (Mar 22, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> That writer you quote is a conservative Kathie. He changed 180 on 911.
> 
> 
> Now the white man The Rev was quoting in his speech? Well he is a diplomat 32 years experience in middle east affairs and he TRIED to tell the American people not to let Bush take us to war with Iraq.
> ...



Well, at least in your somewhat perverted world it did.............


----------



## Paulie (Mar 23, 2008)

trobinett said:


> I think he meant exactly what he said, what do YOU think he meant?
> 
> TYPICAL WHITE PERSON, its NOT difficult Diuretic, give it a try, just leave out the liberal spin.
> 
> There you go now...................



Are you capable of making a post without being a fucking dickhead?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 23, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Are you capable of making a post without being a fucking dickhead?



Are you able to respond to people you disagree with with out using profanity?


----------



## Paulie (Mar 23, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Are you able to respond to people you disagree with with out using profanity?



I'm from Jersey RGS, "fuck" was my first word.


----------



## CockySOB (Mar 23, 2008)

The way I see it, Obama's use of the phrase "typical white person" was a simple Freudian slip.  And yes, that means I think Obama has tried to put on a nice face for the voting public, but it is only a mask.  This slip combined with his continued close ties to people like Wright, and his "tossing Grand-momma under the train" tells me that Obama is every bit a racist.  He's a smooth-talking, silver-tongued devil to be certain, which might be all he needs to get the Democrat nomination for POTUS in 2008.

Remember another great speaker who never made it?  William Jennings Bryan.  He was known as the "Golden Orator" and the "Great Commoner."  Just food for thought....


----------



## Annie (Mar 23, 2008)

CockySOB said:


> The way I see it, Obama's use of the phrase "typical white person" was a simple Freudian slip.  And yes, that means I think Obama has tried to put on a nice face for the voting public, but it is only a mask.  This slip combined with his continued close ties to people like Wright, and his "tossing Grand-momma under the train" tells me that Obama is every bit a racist.  He's a smooth-talking, silver-tongued devil to be certain, which might be all he needs to get the Democrat nomination for POTUS in 2008.
> 
> Remember another great speaker who never made it?  William Jennings Bryan.  He was known as the "Golden Orator" and the "Great Commoner."  Just food for thought....


and Bryan won what?


----------



## CockySOB (Mar 23, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> and Bryan won what?



That would be my point, Kathianne.


----------



## jeffex (Mar 24, 2008)

The true issue is "oppertunity " and race is a crutch or excuse for failure .  I point to the illegals who have taken a risk and entered this country chasing oppertunity.  The work ethic has been their savior.  The same as I was taught by my Mother.  The illegals take jobs Americans won't do is the cry from the right and keeps our Economy growing. The left wants to be their MOMMY and save them with social programs(give aways) that provide more gov. jobs.  The sad thing is Illegal Hispanics and the cultrual values they posess will pass other indigenous cultures in America who refuse to except so called "white values".   Coveting MATERIAL things without excepting the intrinsic values of a culture the gets you there is the problem.  Short cuts to wealth in sports, music , TV, and film are not going to raise all boats.  Bill Cosby was bold enough to sound off about his own race prpbalby because he cares and also has enough money.  Look what a responce THAT got him from his own race.  A black man who achieves success with "white values" is labeled a " orieo cookie".  Here in 2008 we have a candidate who for a long time trancended race. Although he spoke mostly of change change change.. it was what people wanted to hear.  Most  people are ready to let race be a thing of the past but the problem is the fear that there will be no crutch to fall back on if failure can't be blamed on "whitey". Unmasked, Barack is now just another black candidate hoping to find enough guilt in white Americans to help put him in the (ironic) White house. 
   Cultural differences are welcomed in festivals in cities across America.  They tend to be displays of the "flavors" of immigrant cultures still remembered by Americans.  The Irish festival, the polish festival,  etc...  the main thing all successful cultures shared can be tied to what I call "the 10 commandment philosophy".  Whatever your god or good book place that in the blank but all cultures need morals and values to be successful .  What type of food , dress, or music they like is what make them different.  But ridiculing people of your own race for choosing the values of a work ethic and decent behavior says to me "I'd rather fail than be called an orieo cookie".   now that is HATRED . just like Rev. Wright espounded in HIS so called church. This campaign is an end run on Americans and not an up the middle this is what I beleive in campaign.  Barack may beleive in some of the things Mr Cosby says but after all he IS a politician and that is not the way to get votes.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 24, 2008)

jeffex said:


> The true issue is "oppertunity " and race is a crutch or excuse for failure .  I point to the illegals who have taken a risk and entered this country chasing oppertunity.  The work ethic has been their savior.  The same as I was taught by my Mother.  The illegals take jobs Americans won't do is the cry from the right and keeps our Economy growing. The left wants to be their MOMMY and save them with social programs(give aways) that provide more gov. jobs.  The sad thing is Illegal Hispanics and the cultrual values they posess will pass other indigenous cultures in America who refuse to except so called "white values".   Coveting MATERIAL things without excepting the intrinsic values of a culture the gets you there is the problem.  Short cuts to wealth in sports, music , TV, and film are not going to raise all boats.  Bill Cosby was bold enough to sound off about his own race prpbalby because he cares and also has enough money.  Look what a responce THAT got him from his own race.  A black man who achieves success with "white values" is labeled a " orieo cookie".  Here in 2008 we have a candidate who for a long time trancended race. Although he spoke mostly of change change change.. it was what people wanted to hear.  Most  people are ready to let race be a thing of the past but the problem is the fear that there will be no crutch to fall back on if failure can't be blamed on "whitey". Unmasked, Barack is now just another black candidate hoping to find enough guilt in white Americans to help put him in the (ironic) White house.
> Cultural differences are welcomed in festivals in cities across America.  They tend to be displays of the "flavors" of immigrant cultures still remembered by Americans.  The Irish festival, the polish festival,  etc...  the main thing all successful cultures shared can be tied to what I call "the 10 commandment philosophy".  Whatever your god or good book place that in the blank but all cultures need morals and values to be successful .  What type of food , dress, or music they like is what make them different.  But ridiculing people of your own race for choosing the values of a work ethic and decent behavior says to me "I'd rather fail than be called an orieo cookie".   now that is HATRED . just like Rev. Wright espounded in HIS so called church. This campaign is an end run on Americans and not an up the middle this is what I beleive in campaign.  Barack may beleive in some of the things Mr Cosby says but after all he IS a politician and that is not the way to get votes.



The basic facts remain the same.  Obama calls Wright a friend and mentor.  He embraces the teachings of Wright's church, as evidenced by 20 years of attendance without seeking out another he felt he agreed with more.

Wright's message is divisive, radical, full of half-truthes at best, an dat least the excerpt shown was political not religious ...

Compare the reaction of the left to the above -- basically trying to sweep it under the rug -- with the left's reaction to a politician speaking at the Baptist National Convention in 2000.

Huckabee being an evangelical Christian.

Ron Paul accepting a contribution from an alleged racist organization.  

Mitt Romney being a Mormon.

When applying the same standard to Obama, there doesn't seem to be enough threads in this forum initiated by liberals villifying Obama, his pastor, wails against impending theocracy, cries of racism, calls for Wright's church's tax exempt status to be revoked for his preaching politics ...

That alone, IMO, makes this whole thing a really sick joke.  It isn't about the truth.  It isn't about being fair and applying the same standards.  

It's about being a Democrat.


----------



## 101st Vet (Mar 24, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ask that when you examine why if a white man said that phrase and reason for that phrase about blacks they would be crucified, fired and accussed of racism as fast as the words were said.



Like what would happen if McCain were spotted at a Klan rally?


----------



## BrianH (Mar 24, 2008)

My sister and I were discussin Obama the other day at a family get together.  She is in college at Texas State University in San Marcos, TX.  We were talking about Obama's recent diagnosis of "black victim" syndrome and this lead into his being half-black and half white.  I asked her, "Why is it that he identifies himself more to be black than white?  
My sister replied, "Well that's not true, when he spoke to the university, he embraced his 'whiteness'."
I then asked her what the ratio of blacks to white are in San Marcos.
She didn't know...so we looked it up.

%5.5 of the population in San Marcos, TX are blacks.  

Well that explains his speech then.


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> That's about an ignorant conclusion to come to considering nothing I stated bears it out.
> 
> Perhaps we should let it be known from this point forward that you think it's just fine and dandy to talk out both sides of your mouth as it suits your agenda?
> 
> The simple fact of the matter that appears to be a bit beyond your steeltrap mind is that if one believes it is wrong for one to do it, then one should aslo believe it is wrong for EVERYONE.  Right?  As in, having the same standard?



You very well could be the most educated idiot I've ever encountered.  No offense.

Here is your position in a nutshell, and by all means, tell me if I have it wrong:

The comment [typical white person] itself doesn't offend you, however the fact that it doesn't offend anyone else either offends you.

Do you have any idea how stupid that is?  To bitch about other people not being offended by something to which you too are not offended.

Where is the common sense in that?

Hint:  It's wholly absent.


----------



## BrianH (Mar 24, 2008)

manifold said:


> You very well could be the most educated idiot I've ever encountered.  No offense.
> 
> Here is your position in a nutshell, and by all means, tell me if I have it wrong:
> 
> ...



The fact is, if a white candidate had said the words, "typical black person." (regardless of intentions--or used in the same manner as Obama), Jesse Jackson would come out of his hole, the NAACP would be all over his case, and their would be demonstrations in the streets.  Whether he meant it to be racial or not, there is a double standard.  "Typical white person" doesn't offend me directly, but it offends me that blacks would be up-in-arms about a comment like this...and blaming white people of racism


----------



## Paulie (Mar 24, 2008)

BrianH said:


> The fact is, if a white candidate had said the words, "typical black person." (regardless of intentions--or used in the same manner as Obama), Jesse Jackson would come out of his hole, the NAACP would be all over his case, and their would be demonstrations in the streets.  Whether he meant it to be racial or not, there is a double standard.  "Typical white person" doesn't offend me directly, but it offends me that blacks would be up-in-arms about a comment like this...and blaming white people of racism



Basically this sums it up.  The whole point is the double-standard issue.

Why this needs to be discussed anymore in depth, and cause any more division then it already has, is beyond me.

_ANY_ white person would be persecuted for saying the same thing that a black _front-running presidential candidate_ just got away with.

What else really needs to be debated?


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

BrianH said:


> The fact is, if a white candidate had said the words, "typical black person." (regardless of intentions--or used in the same manner as Obama), Jesse Jackson would come out of his hole, the NAACP would be all over his case, and their would be demonstrations in the streets.  Whether he meant it to be racial or not, there is a double standard.  "Typical white person" doesn't offend me directly, but it offends me that blacks would be up-in-arms about a comment like this...and blaming white people of racism




So what?

It offends you that black people are sensitive to references about their skin color?  Why on earth should you be offended by that?  It has absolutely nothing to do with you.

"typical white person" doesn't offend most white people
"typical black person" likely offends many black people

Why would these simple and reasonable realities be such a great cause for consternation?


----------



## Paulie (Mar 24, 2008)

manifold said:


> So what?
> 
> It offends you that black people are sensitive to references about their skin color?  Why on earth should you be offended by that?  It has absolutely nothing to do with you.
> 
> ...



Are you kidding?

Why should blacks be allowed to typecast whites?  Because of their historical strife?

Come on dude.  That's ridiculous.  How does a society move past its race barriers if double-standards like that are considered ok?


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> What else really needs to be debated?





Why do multiple standards piss you off so much?


Do you oppose varying standards when it comes to who gets pulled out of line for secondary screening at the airport?  Or are you one of those that thinks 80 year old grandmas should be subjected to the same chance of being singled out as say a guy who fits a terrorist profile?


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> Why should blacks be allowed to typecast whites?  Because of their historical strife?




No.  Because whites don't care*.  At least everyone here claims they don't care about it personally.  They just care about some alleged, intangible ethereal injustice.  That's just plain silly.


*Except of course for all the white people here that obviously do care, even though they claim they don't.  If you really didn't care, you wouldn't be so vocal about it.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 24, 2008)

manifold said:


> Why do multiple standards piss you off so much?
> 
> 
> Do you oppose varying standards when it comes to who gets pulled out of line for secondary screening at the airport?  Or are you one of those that thinks 80 year old grandmas should be subjected to the same chance of being singled out as say a guy who fits a terrorist profile?



Is there any way to be certain that a specific 80 year old grandma isn't carrying something illegal on board a plane?

Why shouldn't the same security standards be placed on everyone?  How do you know that 80 year old grandma isn't working for terrorists?

Not all 80 year old grandmas are harmless ladies who sit at home and watch the Price is Right while they knit sweaters.


----------



## BrianH (Mar 24, 2008)

My post was not meant to get you riled up...but obviously it has. You seemed to be the only one upset over this issue.  I will sleep tonight.

The point, is that there is a double-standard.  I have no problem with blacks, I know and am friends with many, but we treat each other equally and there are no double-standards between us.  The problem I have, is the blacks that have double-standards when it comes to racism and equality.  They want to be treated equal, so when they are treated equally to everyone else, it doesn't seem to be good enough.  If they're going to get bent out of shape over a white guy saying "typical black person," then they need to get bent out of shape over a black guy saying "typical white person."  Who's setting the double-standard...not the white folks.

Naturally, people defend their own race. (whic his the reason it offends me)  Therefore, when a black (presidential candidate with black victim syndrome) gets on the radio and says "typical white person" and jesse jackson stays silent, and the NAACP says nothing...who are the racist ones?  The ones who only do things to benefit their race, and not to benefit the country as a whole are the racist ones.  

In Houston, Quannel X comes out of the closet every time a black or hispanic is killed or hurt by a white person, or when they think it's the governments fault.  However, you don't see him come out for any black person that was killed by another black person, or a black person killed by a hispanic, or a minority killing a white person...he's a racist with his own agenda.  He's not out for the betterment of the country, he's out for the betterment of his own race--which is racist IMO.  Jesse Jackson and Rev. Wright are not different.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 24, 2008)

manifold said:


> No.  Because whites don't care*.  At least everyone here claims they don't care about it personally.  They just care about some alleged, intangible ethereal injustice.  That's just plain silly.
> 
> 
> *Except of course for all the white people here that obviously do care, even though they claim they don't.  If you really didn't care, you wouldn't be so vocal about it.



Well, I'm white, and I care.  Why should I be pigeonholed into a specific  typecast?  What is it that might make me "typical"? 

I mean, I can admit that I get a laugh at things like the webpage about "stuff white people like", but I don't fit into every example.  So am I still a "typical" white person?

It's not even about how a certain individual feels about it.  It's about society, and moving AHEAD, not BEHIND.  Allowing stereotyping for certain races, but not others, is not moving ahead.


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Is there any way to be certain that a specific 80 year old grandma isn't carrying something illegal on board a plane?.



Yes.  You can strip search her.

My point is that the frequency of strip searches on old ladies necessarily shouldn't be anywhere near that of guys who look like terrorists.  And I'd be glad to revisit this notion should there be a sudden spate of bomb-toting, 80yr old grandmas.




Paulitics said:


> Why shouldn't the same security standards be placed on everyone?  How do you know that 80 year old grandma isn't working for terrorists?



Common sense and probabilities, both of which should be constantly fed new information and updated as necessary.




Paulitics said:


> Not all 80 year old grandmas are harmless ladies who sit at home and watch the Price is Right while they knit sweaters.




Yup, probably only 99% of them.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 24, 2008)

manifold said:


> Yes.  You can strip search her.
> 
> My point is that the frequency of strip searches on old ladies necessarily shouldn't be anywhere near that of guys who look like terrorists.  And I'd be glad to revisit this notion should there be a sudden spate of bomb-toting, 80yr old grandmas.


No one needs to be strip searched.  That's where I draw the line.  But we weren't debating search methods anyway, _were_ we?




> Yup, probably only 99% of them.



I'll hold off on debating the percentage, and just say that the other 1% justifies the policy.


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Well, I'm white, and I care.  Why should I be pigeonholed into a specific  typecast?  What is it that might make me "typical"?
> 
> I mean, I can admit that I get a laugh at things like the webpage about "stuff white people like", but I don't fit into every example.  So am I still a "typical" white person?
> 
> It's not even about how a certain individual feels about it.  It's about society, and moving AHEAD, not BEHIND.  Allowing stereotyping for certain races, but not others, is not moving ahead.




Fine.  If it bothers you then it bothers you, I won't criticize you or pass judgement about that.  However, that makes you the minority in this discussion so far.  Most everyone else isn't bothered by the comment, their bothered by the fact that black people *would* be bothered by it if stated in reverse.  And that is what I find retarded logic.  So either take offense to it, or don't.  But don't pull a Gunny and claim to be offended by the lack of offense taken by others.  That's just plain idiotic.


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> I'll hold off on debating the percentage, and just say that the other 1% justifies the policy.



Interesting.

I thought that your "dependency - we are here" thing was a warning.

I now realize it's an endorsement.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 24, 2008)

manifold said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I thought that your "dependency - we are here" thing was a warning.
> 
> I now realize it's an endorsement.



Care to explain how that's an "endorsement" of dependency?


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Care to explain how that's an "endorsement" of dependency?



To implement a security policy that treats everyone equally and still apprehends the desired number of bad guys <insert appropriate percentage>, would require a lot more government, leading to more dependency and accelerate the return of tyranny.

Personally, I think it makes a lot more sense to hire and train skilled security screeners and allow them to use their best judgment.  Seems like you'd probably catch just as many of the bad guys at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

I wonder if the black guy is offended by the name of the band.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2008)

manifold said:


> No.  Because whites don't care*.  At least everyone here claims they don't care about it personally.  They just care about some alleged, intangible ethereal injustice.  That's just plain silly.
> 
> 
> *Except of course for all the white people here that obviously do care, even though they claim they don't.  If you really didn't care, you wouldn't be so vocal about it.



I cared for about five minutes but I got over it. It is a bit hypocritical, but who isn't a bit hypocritical?


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Ravir said:


> I cared for about five minutes but I got over it. It is a bit hypocritical, but who isn't a bit hypocritical?



Who specificallly, is being hypocritical?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2008)

Whomever excuses one group but not the other.


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Whomever excuses one group but not the other.




In that case, the count is now officially up to zero.

Your contributions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2008)

On this thread, a few skate close. In other places, people certainly do rationalize one group's bigotry or another's in an effort to justify or excuse.


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Ravir said:


> On this thread, a few skate close. In other places, people certainly do rationalize one group's bigotry or another's in an effort to justify or excuse.



Can you ever be specific?  Ever?

That's rhetorical since we both know you can't be, however I'll never give up trying. 

*What specifically has anyone justified or excused?*


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess that makes you a moron, heh heh.

One is tacitly giving Obama a pass for uttering what could be taken as a bigoted remark by not holding him to the same standard as say McCain would be held to if he made a remark about typical black people. You could argue that what Obama said wasn't bigoted, and maybe it wasn't, but it certainly was stereotyping white people in a negative way. And I'm not sure but it seems you are excusing it all by saying black people are more sensitive and therefore deserve to be treated with kid gloves.


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Ravir said:


> One is tacitly giving Obama a pass for uttering what could be taken as a bigoted remark by not holding him to the same standard as say McCain would be held to if he made a remark about typical black people.



Who is giving him a pass?

Again, try to be specific...please?





Ravir said:


> You could argue that what Obama said wasn't bigoted, and maybe it wasn't, but it certainly was stereotyping white people in a negative way.



You do realize you contradict yourself here, right?  So which is it?  Was it bigoted or was it not?




Ravir said:


> And I'm not sure but it seems you are excusing it all by saying black people are more sensitive and therefore deserve to be treated with kid gloves.



I've excused nothing.  I merely pointed out that I was not offended by the comment.  And if I'm not offended by it, it seems pretty silly to get riled up over the fact that others are as equally unoffended as am I.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2008)

Aren't you giving him a pass? You haven't said either way so it's a bit hard to tell. Perhaps I'm reading you wrong but you seem to be rationalizing it away.

Sure, IMO, it was bigoted. But I'm not about to hold that against him simply because I believe everyone is bigoted to an extent even if they won't admit it.


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't think I am.

For it to qualify as giving him a pass, I would first need to acknowledge a transgression has occurred.  Since I already said I wasn't the least bit offended by the comment, there exists nothing for which to give him a pass.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you mean if you aren't personally offended, than there is no bigotry involved?


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Do you mean if you aren't personally offended, than there is no bigotry involved?



I can only speak for myself.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you think he was being bigoted?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2008)

manifold said:


> I can only speak for myself.



Talk about not being specific.


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Look, let's not make this into something that it isn't.

Yes it's true that if McCain said "typical black person" he'd be crucified.  Mostly due to the handiwork of people like Jesse Jackson & Al Sharpton.

I think most people here consider the matter settled that these two guys are race pimping racist bigots.  No argument here.

What bothers me is the implied outrage over the fact that there doesn't exist a white counterpart to these assclowns looking to make mountains out of molehills every time a black person makes a possibly off-colored remark... pun intended. 

The solution is for people (all people) to pay less attention to guys like Sharpton.  The solution is not to elevate and support a white counterpart to Sharpton.

Get it?


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Do you think he was being bigoted?



IMO, no.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2008)

I do actually get it. I was just trying to understand what you were getting at. IMO, it'd be better if everyone just admitted to harboring stereotypical views and made an effort to not let them rule their lives.

That is a good point about Sharpton, btw.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2008)

manifold said:


> IMO, no.



Because?


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Mar 24, 2008)

manifold said:


> Fine.  If it bothers you then it bothers you, I won't criticize you or pass judgement about that.  However, that makes you the minority in this discussion so far.  Most everyone else isn't bothered by the comment, their bothered by the fact that black people *would* be bothered by it if stated in reverse.  And that is what I find retarded logic.  So either take offense to it, or don't.  But don't pull a Gunny and claim to be offended by the lack of offense taken by others.  That's just plain idiotic.



Most everyone _should _be bothered by Obama's "typical white person" comment....he was essentially calling all white people a bunch of racists (along with his own grandmother).....then he used that as *the excuse *to forgive his pastor.....it also proved how much of a racist Obama is himself.


----------



## manifold (Mar 24, 2008)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Most everyone _should _be bothered by Obama's "typical white person" comment....he was essentially calling all white people a bunch of racists (along with his own grandmother).....then he used that as *the excuse *to forgive his pastor.....it also proved how much of a racist Obama is himself.




So I guess this was the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back and indeed you will not be voting for Obama should he win the democratic nomination?


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Mar 24, 2008)

manifold said:


> So I guess this was the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back and indeed you will not be voting for Obama should he win the democratic nomination?



The "proverbial straw" was broken for me long before his latest conniving speech.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 24, 2008)

who's going to come up with the "typical white person" t shirt?

i'll take 2 mens large please


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Mar 24, 2008)

Skull Pilot said:


> who's going to come up with the "typical white person" t shirt?
> 
> i'll take 2 mens large please



Already on sale at eBay.


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 24, 2008)

But there is a stipulation on buying the typical white man's tee shirt.  You have to provide your grandparents going back just 10 generations and we need to be sure they are lily white. As soon as we have confirmed all 1024 are of pure stock your t-shirt will be sent. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 24, 2008)

midcan5 said:


> But there is a stipulation on buying the typical white man's tee shirt.  You have to provide your grandparents going back just 10 generations and we need to be sure they are lily white. As soon as we have confirmed all 1024 are of pure stock your t-shirt will be sent. Thank you for your patience.



You mean we just need to throw Grandma under the wheels of a fast moving truck?


----------



## Gunny (Mar 24, 2008)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Already on sale at eBay.



In the interest of racial equality, I'll take a black with white letters, and a white with black letters, XL will do.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 25, 2008)

it's a funny joke.....



until they stop making "typical white person" T SHIRTS and start making "TYPICAL WHITE GUY" boxer briefs.

 


ZING!


----------



## manifold (Mar 25, 2008)

Shogun said:


> it's a funny joke.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Or perhaps just the T shirt with an arrow pointing down.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 25, 2008)

midcan5 said:


> But there is a stipulation on buying the typical white man's tee shirt.  You have to provide your grandparents going back just 10 generations and we need to be sure they are lily white. As soon as we have confirmed all 1024 are of pure stock your t-shirt will be sent. Thank you for your patience.



this brings up an interesting point

if it only takes one black person in your family tree to make you black why isn't the converse true?

i hope i find a black guy in the woodpile of my ancestry then i can check the black box on all my applications and maybe even get some affirmative action perks


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 25, 2008)

Good luck. Try getting American Indian quota points that way.

You have to prove descendancy, and the BIA determines the percentage of Indian blood you have in your veins..and then, and only then, are you allowed to enroll in your tribe.

It started out as a white thing, but the Indians have become flipping Nazis about it.


----------



## William Joyce (Mar 27, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Good luck. Try getting American Indian quota points that way.
> 
> You have to prove descendancy, and the BIA determines the percentage of Indian blood you have in your veins..and then, and only then, are you allowed to enroll in your tribe.
> 
> It started out as a white thing, but the Indians have become flipping Nazis about it.



Yes, they kicked out the black members of one tribe.  There is no recourse.  Indians are sovereign.


----------



## carol6018 (Sep 12, 2008)

What would haappen if a white person walks alone at night in a black neighborhood?hummmmmmmmmmm .What would happen if a black person walks alone at night in a white neighborhood?hummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2008)

carol6018 said:


> What would haappen if a white person walks alone at night in a black neighborhood?hummmmmmmmmmm .What would happen if a black person walks alone at night in a white neighborhood?hummmmmmmmmmm



oh... I dunno... this, maybe? 



> Howard Beach: where hatred and intolerance on a December morning turned a community into a headline.
> 
> Nothing would ever be the same in Howard Beach after the morning of Dec. 20, 1986. In a sad, sordid display of anger and violence, a gang of white teenagers chased three black men. At the end of the chase, Michael Griffith, 23, lay dead, one of his companions was beaten to a pulp and a community of families was left stunned and shaken.



Queens Tribune, Anniversary '99, 30 Years Of Queens News

or this... 



> On the evening of Aug. 23, 1989, Yusuf Hawkins, 16, and three friends from the East New York section of Brooklyn emerged from the subway in the mostly white, Italian working-class neighborhood of Bensonhurst. The four were on their way to look at a used car they had seen advertised for sale when they were surrounded by about 30 white youths, some wielding baseball bats. Moments later four shots rang out, and Hawkins crumpled to the sidewalk, dying from two bullets to the chest.



The Racial Murder of Yusuf Hawkins Inflamed New York City, Forcing His Parents to Relive Their Anguish : People.com


----------



## Modbert (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Good luck. Try getting American Indian quota points that way.
> 
> You have to prove descendancy, and the BIA determines the percentage of Indian blood you have in your veins..and then, and only then, are you allowed to enroll in your tribe.
> 
> It started out as a white thing, but the Indians have become flipping Nazis about it.



So your comparing a group of people who were mostly wiped out by the U.S Govt to a group of people who tried to wipe out several different races?

I assume I'm not the only one who sees the irony in this.


----------



## Red Dawn (Sep 12, 2008)

carol6018 said:


> What would haappen if a white person walks alone at night in a black neighborhood?hummmmmmmmmmm .



Can you conservatives please stop being so afraid.  I swear, ya'll act like a bunch of pussys sometimes.  I've walked around black neighborhoods in oakland, and hispanic neighborhoods in los angeles. I wasn't frightened, like a little pussy conservative.   It was fine.    America has some certain high crime neighborhoods, and they're not always black.  You practice common sense, instead of being a frightened little conservative pussy.    I've seen some pretty fucking scary trailor parks and meth lab houses in rural america.   And there weren't black people living in them.   




> What would happen if a black person walks alone at night in a white neighborhood?hummmmmmmmmmm



Jaspar Texas, 1998:

On June 7, 1998, James Byrd, 49, an african-american, accepted a ride from three drunk men named Shawn Allen Berry, Lawrence Russell Brewer, and John William King. He had already known one of them. Instead of taking him home, the three men beat Byrd behind a convenience store, chained him by the ankles to their pickup truck, stripped the man naked, and dragged him for three miles.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 12, 2008)

carol6018 said:


> What would haappen if a white person walks alone at night in a black neighborhood?hummmmmmmmmmm .What would happen if a black person walks alone at night in a white neighborhood?hummmmmmmmmmm




Honey, I'm more scared of the wife beater wearing, confederate flag waving, COPS watching hicks than anyone else I think.

What about you, who are you afraid of?


----------



## del (Sep 12, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Honey, I'm more scared of the wife beater wearing, confederate flag waving, COPS watching hicks than anyone else I think.
> 
> What about you, who are you afraid of?



clowns.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 12, 2008)

del said:


> clowns.



I agree, only movie to ever scare me:


----------

